# Belgian Cuber Club?



## Bierproever (Apr 19, 2010)

Is there a club for cubers in Belgium???
And if there isn't, maybe in the Benelux???


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 21, 2010)

No belgian cubers here??


----------



## Am1n- (Apr 21, 2010)

why?


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't know any ^^


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a Belgian cuber, Tobias Danneels and some others are Belgian too


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 21, 2010)

Dutch guy living in Belgium...
Does that count?

Anyway, I see that you are coming to the belgian open, there will be some belian cubers. I think there are already about ten on the participant list.


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2010)

Lars Vandenbergh is a very promiment and well known Belgian cuber. He posts on here as jazzthief81.


----------



## SimonV (Mar 13, 2016)

I am a belgian cuber


----------



## AlexvanVugt (Mar 21, 2016)

I am an Australian cuber, but I used to live in Belgium(as you can probalbly tell by my name). Not that anyone cares, but nice to know there are some Belgian cubers out there.


----------

